# Rare Bugs/Fish are SO hard to find



## Jacob4 (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm level 17 and have constantly been grinding fish&bugs and the best I have gotten is one Rainbow Trout and a few Miyama Stags. All other >100 bell selling price bugs/fish seem so difficult to find!! Anyone else the same?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 23, 2017)

Yeah I haven't found a lot of rare ones so far either. I do find the fishing and bug-catching much easier in this game, I guess due to the control limitations, so maybe that's why.


----------



## Jacob4 (Nov 23, 2017)

On the wiki it says the % appearance rate for Fish and Bugs

Fish: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Fish_(Pocket_Camp)

Bugs: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Bugs_(Pocket_Camp)

Some of them are stupidly low, but even so I feel like I should've gotten more than I have


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 23, 2017)

Oh that's interesting! Thanks for sharing it - the rarest I've found is a koi. Hopefully you have some better catches soon!


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 23, 2017)

They’re definitely wayyyy harder to find, but the spawns are _*definitely*_ higher at night.


----------



## Twisterheart (Nov 23, 2017)

Since I started playing a couple of days ago, I've only been able to find one rainbow trout, blowfish, and tuna. I wish the rare items were a little easier to find. Even in New Leaf the rarer fish and bugs are easier to get than in this game. I guess it isn't a big deal since you don't really don't need them, but I'm tired of running into the super common ones.


----------



## nammie (Nov 24, 2017)

guess it's just luck, I too have only caught a rainbow trout, emperor butterfly, and jewel beetle (one of each, though I've caught a lot of the bugs/fish worth 100 bells), while my friend who started yesterday has already caught like 1 of every single rare fish including the tuna lmao


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 24, 2017)

I've gotten a rainbow trout, a football fish, a koi and the jeweled beetle and an emperor butterfly. So I mean it's not super hard, it's just random. Obviously if they were easier to come by they wouldn't be worth as much.


----------



## Jacob4 (Nov 24, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I've gotten a rainbow trout, a football fish, a koi and the jeweled beetle and an emperor butterfly. So I mean it's not super hard, it's just random. Obviously if they were easier to come by they wouldn't be worth as much.



That's the point though, for how hard they are to find they aren't worth much at all


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 24, 2017)

F L a K e said:


> That's the point though, for how hard they are to find they aren't worth much at all



In comparison to the readily available fish and bugs they're worth a substantial amount more. They're just not worth much in general with how fast you spend bells in game, especially at a higher level.


----------



## Flare (Nov 24, 2017)

I didn't even know the Football Fish existed lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 24, 2017)

Tbh I'm not even worried about catching rare fish, but I did happen to catch a tuna one day by chance. That was pretty cool.


----------

